# Power draw



## Crockett27 (Jan 11, 2015)

How do I lessen the power draw on my electrical system when I lift or angle my plow? I have a Chevy 2500HD and when I lift or angle my plow, I have a serious power draw. Battery is about a year old. Do I need a bigger alternator?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Since You.gave no other details how is one to answer your vague question?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Crockett27;1936007 said:


> How do I lessen the power draw on my electrical system when I lift or angle my plow? I have a Chevy 2500HD and when I lift or angle my plow, I have a serious power draw. Battery is about a year old. Do I need a bigger alternator?


Besides checking the alternator you should check the draw of the electric motor.
Steve


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Crockett27;1936007 said:


> How do I lessen the power draw on my electrical system when I lift or angle my plow? I have a Chevy 2500HD and when I lift or angle my plow, I have a serious power draw. Battery is about a year old. Do I need a bigger alternator?


Do you have the plow prep package ? Heavy duty alt? Checked your charging system ?


----------



## Crockett27 (Jan 11, 2015)

My truck is Chevey with tow and plow package. 6.0 motor 3/4 ton with 4.10 gears. I have a 2008 SnoWay 7'6" plow MTD Series with down pressure. When I lift or angle, the lights dim and I can see the gauge drop and then recover once the operation is met. Plow works great, and has a new motor. Should I be concerned about the voltage drops or is this common?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the numbers your seeing? Actual numbers.
Lights are gunna dim anytime you operate the plow fyi


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

dieselss;1936599 said:


> What's the numbers your seeing? Actual numbers.
> Lights are gunna dim anytime you operate the plow fyi


Yep your never going to stop the lights from diming.

Im running a heavy duty alternator and 2 batterys and they still dim :laughing:


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

If can always install a second battery and a battery isolator. One battery for the truck and the second battery for the plow.


----------



## Crockett27 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thought about 2nd battery. Just didn't remember lights dimming so much with my Western or Meyer plows...been a while. First time with a SnoWay. Going off the dash voltage, looks like somewhere around 10/12. Recovery is good though. Want to make sure I'm not missing anything and keep my truck running. My truck is very well maintained. I own it outright and don't need a new truck payment right now. I'd rather put some money into this one than a lengthy payment to the bank.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

mine likes to drop to 9 volts you got me beat


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Crockett27;1936940 said:


> Thought about 2nd battery. Just didn't remember lights dimming so much with my Western or Meyer plows...been a while. First time with a SnoWay. Going off the dash voltage, looks like somewhere around 10/12. Recovery is good though. Want to make sure I'm not missing anything and keep my truck running. My truck is very well maintained. I own it outright and don't need a new truck payment right now. I'd rather put some money into this one than a lengthy payment to the bank.


I've owned two different plows. One a Snoway on my 99 Ford F150 and a Boss V Plow on a 09 Chevy 2500HD. Both plows when operating causes the light to dim. Their is a lot of amp drawn when you energize the motor to run the plow. Not much different than starter motor on your vehicle especially in cold weather. Unless it is causing you problems other than dimming your lights during operation. I would not worry about it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

10_12 wouldn't even bat an eyelash at that. You can add a second battery if you want.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

I only use my truck to plow and don't use it for any highway driving so every once in a while I put the battery charger on it to keep it fully charged.


----------



## Crockett27 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I will keep an eye on it just to be safe. Been playing catch up due to some repairs and didn't need any electrical issues with my lights.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Be sure you have clean connections and the power and ground are attached directly to the battery. It doesn't sound like a big deal but you might want to check your battery and consider installing an upgraded alternator feed line directly to battery. Factory alternator feeds are notoriously undersized.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

I too have a 2500HD plow prep dual batteries etc and it does the same thing. I've had the truck checked out and was told all was good and that drop is normal.


----------

